

Massive Botnet "Indestructible," Say Researchers - headShrinker
http://it.slashdot.org/story/11/06/29/2240245/Massive-Botnet-Indestructible-Say-Researchers

======
kevin_morrill
Comments are at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2712628>

